# moins que les bêtes



## buketturk

Bonjour,

_Et qui sait ? Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que les bêtes !…_

Dans cette phrase, est-ce que l'auteur veut dire "moins que ce que nous savons à propos des bêtes", ou bien "moins ce que les bêtes savent" ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Yendred

_moins que ce que nous savons à propos des bêtes_


----------



## buketturk

Merci ! Mais comment on peut en être sûr ?


----------



## JClaudeK

La phrase "Moins que les bêtes." est pour le moins ambigüe.


----------



## buketturk

JClaudeK said:


> La phrase "Moins que les bêtes." est pour le moins ambigüe.


Oui, je pense aussi comme vous. Mais @Yendred semble sûr... İl y a évidemment quelque chose qu'il sait qui le rend sûr... Je voudrais le savoir.

(Car, j'avais demandé ça a un autre ami français et il m'avait dit : _Moins que les bêtes ne connaissent de la nature humaine. Les animaux connaissent mieux la nature humaine que nous._)


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens qu'a indiqué Yendred est celui qui est le plus vraisemblable car le plus logique du point de vue du sens, mais la phrase en soi est en effet ambiguë.


----------



## buketturk

Alors, l'auteur ne devait pas dire "Moins que *des* bêtes !..." si c'était le premier choix ?

Comme :
_Et qui sait ? Que connaissons-nous *de* la nature humaine ? Moins que *des* bêtes !…_


----------



## Yendred

buketturk said:


> Alors, l'auteur ne devait pas dire "Moins que *des* bêtes !..." si c'était le premier choix ?


En toute rigueur oui, c'est pour cela que la phrase est ambigüe.



buketturk said:


> Les animaux connaissent mieux la nature humaine que nous


La phrase est théoriquement ambigüe mais ce deuxième sens est peu probable. Les bêtes ne sont pas douées de conscience au point de connaître la nature humaine.


----------



## buketturk

Alors, il n'y a aucune différence entre ces deux phrases ?

_Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que *les* bêtes !…
Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que *des* bêtes !…_


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, l'auteur aurait dû écrire :

_Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que celle des bêtes !_

C'est une ellipse pour :
_Nous connaissons de la nature humaine moins que celle des bêtes_.
_Nous connaissons la nature humaine moins que nous connaissons la nature des bêtes_.


----------



## buketturk

Yendred said:


> Les bêtes ne sont pas douées de conscience au point de connaître la nature humaine.


Peut-être il fait une exagération ?


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Moins que celle des bêtes !


Je dirais même "_Moins que *de* celle des bêtes_" mais cela alourdit inutilement le style lorsque le contexte permet de lever l'ambiguïté (ou bien si l'auteur souhaite volontairement exprimer une ambiguïté).


----------



## JClaudeK

Yendred said:


> La phrase est théoriquement ambigüe mais ce deuxième sens est peu probable. Les bêtes ne sont pas douées de conscience au point de connaître la nature humaine.


Il ne s'agit pas de conscience, mais certains animaux ont un instinct très sûr et se méfient de certaines personnes. Pour moi, cette interprétation reste possible.

Est-ce qu'un peu plus de contexte pourrait nous aider à trancher ?




"Moins que *de* celle des bêtes."


----------



## Maître Capello

L'hésitation sur la présence ou non de *de* vient du fait que le verbe _connaître_ admet plusieurs constructions, notamment _connaître qqch_ et _connaître qqch de qqch/qqn_. Toutefois, on ne peut pas dire _connaître de qqch/qqn_ sans autre complément. Cela fait que la préposition _*de*_ dans la phrase elliptique est peu heureuse.


----------



## buketturk

JClaudeK said:


> Est-ce qu'un peu plus de contexte pourrait nous aider à trancher ?


Voilà :

_Cependant, comme on fait avec les chevaux qui craignent le feu, je me mis à croire qu’à force de me promener la flamme sous le nez, je finirais par ne plus avoir peur d’elle. Et qui sait ? Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que les bêtes !… Peut-être si j’avais eu le loisir de mâter mes sens pervertis et d’apprivoiser mes instincts devenus sauvages, aurais-je réussi à retrouver l’équilibre. Mais pour cela il m’aurait fallu la bienveillance des hommes et le concours des circonstances._


----------



## Michelvar

L'auteur a appris le français tardivement, ce qu'il écrit n'est pas toujours d'une grande limpidité.

On peut évidemment partir du principe qu'il aurait dû écrire autre chose, mais si on lit simplement, on lit bien qu'on connait de l'homme moins que ce que les bêtes en connaissent, c'est à dire vraiment pas grand chose. C'est ce que j'ai compris spontanément à la première lecture.

Encore une fois, les interprétations données plus haut pourraient très bien convenir aussi.


----------



## buketturk

J'ai lu cette phrase dans le même livre : _Comme c’est triste d’être homme et de comprendre la vie moins que les bêtes !_

Alors, je crois que le sens de la phrase ci-dessus (_Et qui sait ? Que connaissons-nous de la nature humaine ? Moins que les bêtes !…_) n'est pas "moins que ce que nous savons à propos des bêtes", c'est "moins ce que les bêtes la savent". @Michelvar je pense que c'est vous qui avez raison.


----------



## trans-latour

Une façon d'essayer de comprendre la phrase qui pose problème serait, dans un premier temps,  d'essayer de comprendre de façon globale la pensée de l'auteur à partir de l'extrait que vous donnez.
Or, la pensée de l'auteur semble claire: elle rejoint ce que l'on appelle "les thérapies comportementales" qui sont une branche de la psychothérapie.

Voici un extrait de Wikipedia au sujet des "thérapies cognitivo-comportementales":
"Pour les troubles anxieux, la thérapie comportementale agit au moyen de mises en situation et d'expositions graduées aux situations provoquant une anxiété. Par exemple, dans le cas d'une phobie des araignées, on demande au sujet de classer les différentes situations où il peut être confronté à des araignées sur une échelle de 0 à 100. Ensuite on l'expose progressivement aux situations des moins anxiogènes pour lui aux plus anxiogènes. Par exemple, le patient doit d'abord imaginer une araignée, puis observer des images d'araignées, toucher un bocal où se trouve une araignée, et finalement toucher l'araignée."
Il est à noter que ces thérapie dérivent des observation premières de Pavlov sur le chiens... et elles s'apparentent au dressage des animaux sauvages.

Dès lors la phrase devient claire:
l'auteur considère que l'humanité a plus consacré de temps et de soins à comprendre la psychologie animale pour pouvoir dresser et asservir les animaux sauvages qu'elle n'en a consacré à comprendre la psychlogie des êtres humains pour tenter d'améliorer le confort de ceux qui souffrent d'anxiété ou de maux du même ordre.


----------

